# Barbour and their scent



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I received my first Barbour jacket yesterday. It is the first time I have had the chance to even see one in person. I am very happy with the jacket itself, it is in absolutely great condition, although it does need to be reproofed.

By the title of the thread you know that my concern is with the scent.

I got it around lunch time yesterday, and when my wife got home from work it was the first thing she smelled. The jacket was in a different room about 40 feet away from the front door. I've read that they could smell like pine, burnt wood, and or cedar.

I truly have no idea how to describe the smell that is coming off of this jacket, but none of those words are ones I would use to describe the smell of it. My mother who was visiting my son when I took delivery, said it just smells old, or like its been in storage for a long time.

I cleaned it off with a wet sponge yesterday and let it dry in a cool room with a lot of air circulation, that did not help. My wife asked me to do something with it, so I hung it in our laundry room over night. I opened the door this morning, and the smell hit me like a ton of bricks.

I have it hanging in my backyard now, hoping to just let it air out. I was planning on sending it to Barbour for reproofing today, but may wait for Monday to see if the smell goes away some.

Will having it proofed by Barbour likely help with the scent?

Pictures are from the ebay seller, this is not me in the jacket:




























> *ASK ANDY UPDATE: *There's some great information in our Rescuing A Stinky Barbour Jacket discussion.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

First off , we should do our best to establish what the cause of the odor is . I understand that it needs to be reproofed ( i.e. re-waxed) , but could the ordor still be attributed to the Thornproof Dressing ? Or can this be ruled out ? ( However , the jacket does look dry in the photographs.) If the order is attributable to the wax , then you will have to become accustomed to it. Believe it or not , there are those that are fond of the strong scent of a waxed-cotton jacket.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Reproofing should eliminate the smell, yes. I'd mention it anyway (it's not going to be as noticeable to them), but I'm pretty sure they clean the garment before rewaxing anyway (the smell, I assume, comes from oxidation of the original wax, so they'd want to remove that so the rewaxing will "bond" properly.)

DH


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> First off , we should do our best to establish what the cause of the odor is . I understand that it needs to be reproofed ( i.e. re-waxed) , but could the ordor still be attributed to the Thornproof Dressing ? Or can this be ruled out ? ( However , the jacket does look dry in the photographs.) If the order is attributable to the wax , then you will have to become accustomed to it. Believe it or not , there are those that are fond of the strong scent of a waxed-cotton jacket.


I am able to deal with a scent, especially a pleasing scent, of pine, or cedar, but this is not a pleasant scent. This scent was able to fill my entire 2,000 sq ft. home.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm afraid that's the risk of buying pre-owned. I received an unsold LLBean wool crewneck yesterday with tags. However, it had a musty smell (from the person's home, no doubt). That was fairly easy to fix with a bit of Febreze but the Barbour jackets are another story. I won't pay the price of a new one but I won't risk buying a used one. You may have to store it outside until you send it off for a re-proof.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

I've seen posts in other corners of the internet about this. A Barbour fanatic that goes by the online moniker Thornproof (https://thornproof.tumblr.com/) has posted shots of him hosing down used Barbours, drying them out, then reproofing. That may be an option for you, given the need to reproof anyway. It may be worth sending him a message on his site and asking if he has any pointers.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Dmontez said:


> I am able to deal with a scent, especially a pleasing scent, of pine, or cedar, but this is not a pleasant scent. This scent was able to fill my entire 2,000 sq ft. home.


I understand and feel for you , sir. Can you isolate the odor , please ? Are you familiar with the scent of a waxed-cotton jacket ? If this is the case and it (waxy odor) has been ruled out , then can you describe the nature of the odor more?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

RT-Bone said:


> I've seen posts in other corners of the internet about this. A Barbour fanatic that goes by the online moniker Thornproof (https://thornproof.tumblr.com/) has posted shots of him hosing down used Barbours, drying them out, then reproofing. That may be an option for you, given the need to reproof anyway. It may be worth sending him a message on his site and asking if he has any pointers.


This is good advice. You could also contact Barbour for more assistance :


----------



## Tom S. (Oct 25, 2012)

I own that same Northumbria model and it has always had a bit of a peculiar, musty, waxy odor, but not so overpowering that it permeates my whole house. I just attributed it to the the nature of a waxed jacket. I reproof my own, starting with a cleaning by turning the jacket inside out and laying it out flat, submerged in a bathtub of cold water. I'll let it soak for a while, maybe as much as a couple of hours while I do something else, then hang it up outside and give the lining a good scrubbing with a stiff brush and rinse with the garden hose. Then turn it right side out and repeat. This seems to take care of any odors that are not a part of the jacket itself. When it is completely dry - usually a few days later - I'll do the re-wax. Best of luck with yours. Tom


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Aside from the smell, that jacket looks huge on you, unless you don't have hands.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Should have mentioned earlier those are the sellers pictures. Not me in the jacket.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Dmontez said:


> Should have mentioned earlier those are the sellers pictures. Not me in the jacket.


Why not contact the seller and tactfully inquire about the odor ? Ask how and where it was stored ...


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> Why not contact the seller and tactfully inquire about the odor ? Ask how and where it was stored ...


I've already done so, and I am waiting on a response.

Tom. S

I don't believe that the tartan lining comes off. It seems to be stitched in, and I don't think I would want to get that part of it soaked.

Brio1 it is honestly a smell I have never encountered before, but I don't believe its natural for the jacket. If this is the natural scent for it, then I don't know how people can keep them around. I am not kidding when I say that my entire house smelled like it. My Laundry room is still airing out since 7 am, its been about 7 and a half hours, and the room still smells like it.

Like I said I am okay with having a scent on the jacket, but there's no way this is how a Barbour jacket normally smells.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Did you call Barbour ? Or can you visit a store ? Perhaps you will need to send it in for cleaning and waxing ...


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

My Barbour has a unique smell, but it is not a foul smell.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> Did you call Barbour ? Or can you visit a store ? Perhaps you will need to send it in for cleaning and waxing ...


Should have already done that, but I got the repairs department on the phone, and when I told the lady that it has a very strong odor, she asked how old it was and when it was last proofed. She tells me that with older models, the longer the wax has sat on it the stronger it smells. Basically the previous owner did not keep up with the necessary conditioning. They suggested a 50/50 mix of water and white vinegar to kill the smell, but it will also remove the wax, so it would need to go in for reproofing, but that also sending it in for reproofing will remedy the situation.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Just send it in for reproofing. Include a note that it stinks and see what they can do about it.


----------



## Tom S. (Oct 25, 2012)

You're correct that the lining isn't removable, but if I recall correctly it is either synthetic, or a blend, so it dries just fine without shrinking. It sounds like yours smells a lot more offensive than mine. I'd probably just go for a professional clean and re-wax. For what its worth, I tried washing an old Timberland waxed jacket with mild soap and water once with no ill effects, although I might not try that on a Barbour. Let us know how yours turns out. The Northumbria is the Sherman tank of waxed jackets.
Tom


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Pine, burnt wood or cedar? Those are not the smells I associate with Barbours. They have a strong smell, no one I know keeps them in the house - they live in stables or outhouses. Get plenty of air on it, the smell will lessen but will never be eliminated. Sending it back to Barbour to be reproofed will only make things much worse. It looks a nice coat, just try and forget the smell - avoid confined spaces and keep a hip flask of rough whisky in the pocket, or perhaps some Vicks inhaler - anything that will deaden your sense of smell.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

The cotton lining can get pretty stinky after decades of wear without washing. You can turn the jacket inside out and spray it down with cold water, then let it air dry if you think it's soiled. Another option is to put it in the freezer overnight.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Langham said:


> Pine, burnt wood or cedar? Those are not the smells I associate with Barbours. They have a strong smell, no one I know keeps them in the house - they live in stables or outhouses. Get plenty of air on it, the smell will lessen but will never be eliminated. Sending it back to Barbour to be reproofed will only make things much worse. It looks a nice coat, just try and forget the smell - avoid confined spaces and keep a hip flask of rough whisky in the pocket, or perhaps some Vicks inhaler - anything that will deaden your sense of smell.


That's quite an exaggeration. Barbour jackets have a unique smell, this is true. However, it's not particularly unpleasant (to me, at least) and it's not strong enough to make much of a fuss over either way, even fresh from reproofing. My nose may not be so sharp, but my olfactorily-sensitive wife, who complained that my first Barbour smelled like a pile of old towels, ended up with her own Bedale and has never complained about the smell.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^ There, I think you highlight a particular quirk of the female character.

Some may not find the Barbour smell offensive, but it is nevertheless quite a noticeable scent.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> The cotton lining can get pretty stinky after decades of wear without washing. You can turn the jacket inside out and spray it down with cold water, then let it air dry if you think it's soiled. Another option is to put it in the freezer overnight.


I have worn mine in the past at my cabin while overexerting myself and therefore perspiring. I've also noticed that the lining became slightly damp due to the lack of breathability , and this could contribute to an odor over time. I avoid wearing it now if I'm overly active for the same reason.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dmontez: My friend, Barbour wax cotton jackets do have a rather distinctive nose to them...part of the allure for some and an aggravation to others, generally the wives of we men who oh so love them (the jackets and the women, of course). If my experience is any example, you should not count on your wife liking the smell of the jacket, post reproofing, any better than she does now. My wife really dislikes the aroma of my freshly reproofed Barbour(s) and frankly, they do smell like stale candle wax (I suppose?). Hence my jackets are generally relegated to the utility room closet or the garage for storage and I am occasionally asked to don a different jacket when she is going out with me! LOL, such is life.


----------



## Old Road Dog (Sep 4, 2015)

I once owned a waxed cotton coat from another British company, Swaine Adeney Brigg, makers of the renowned Brigg umbrellas. I don't know, but I wouldn't be surprised to learn that Barbour made them for Brigg, since I know that they had no garment factory of their own ( I actually toured the Brigg umbrella facility and saw them being made by hand).

At any rate, that jacket had the unique odor you mention, but it dissipated with wear. I reproofed the jacket once with Barbour wax. My bad experience was that the shell of that jacket sort of rotted after a few years and it easily developed tears. I threw it away. That was very disappointing for a fairly expensive casual jacket. I'm wondering if others here have had similar experiences, or was I dealt a lemon?

I


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Pentheos said:


> Just send it in for reproofing. Include a note that it stinks and see what they can do about it.


I agree with this completely. You could follow these directions:

Then you could have your nearest UPS Store (or similar place) box up the jacket, the form (make two copies, send one and keep one), and a check for the appropriate dollar amount, and send it out. If you do it this afternoon, you and your household won't have to put up with that strong smell another day.

The Northumbria is one fine jacket. You'll really enjoy it once you get it back.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

My Beaufort has a fading smell of asphalt or tar. I loved the nose when I first put it on. I hope it comes back when it's reproofed.

i'm pretty sure that is not what the OP is talking about.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

The seller messaged me and let me know, that they picked this jacket up at an estate sale of a person who smoked cigars in the house. 

I spoke with my wife about the smell and we both agreed that the smell can only be described as old, musty, and cigar smoke, couple that with what Barbour says happens after many years without proper care that the smell can get overpowering.

I did as Barbour suggested that I make a mix of 50/50 white vinegar and water and soaked the jacket yesterday in it. I let it dry over night and it has definitely improved, but not cured. Tonight it will spend the night in the freezer and Monday will go off to Barbour. Re proof turnaround time is 3-4 weeks. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

My Border also has a bit of a musty odor. I left it out in the sun and wore it for a few months and it largely went away. Depending on the storage conditions used (and if the jacket was put away wet), there can be a mildew-esque growth in the lining. This article refers to an outfit that offers a full range of services, including de-odorizing. (Neat article too).

https://gardenandgun.com/blog/barbour-jacket-reproofing

Cheers


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I'm glad that you were able to get to the bottom of the odor , Dmontez. The odor from cigar smoke is pungent , but at least you are aware of the cause now and are thus able to rule out a more malodorous odor such as that from human perspiration.

I look forward to hearing your report once you receive the jacket back ...


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

I sent my Northumbria to New England Reproofers and they removed the lining, washed it and sewed it back to the coat. This service greatly reduced the musty smell from my coat that I picked up on the bay...great service and highly recommended!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I am incredibly happy to report that I am currently sitting approximately 10 feet away from the jacket, and I can no longer smell it. It is still going to be sent in to be reproofed. The ebay seller is going to get a neutral if not negative feedback for not disclosing the smell, and to think all it took was a white vinegar, and water mixture soaking, drying. Then a night in my freezer, and then a day and half outside. I will update this once I receive it back from Barbour.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

It certainly isn't age. I had my Beaufort for 30 years before I had it reproofed and there was no unpleasant smell.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm not suggesting this is connected in any way with the OP's problem, but it is possible for Barbours to develop a mould. Put away damp, say in the boot of the car or anywhere enclosed, they can become quite furry with mildew. One might imagine the dressing would make them impervious to damp and mould, but not so. I suspect that once the mould has got started, it will always return.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Chouan said:


> It certainly isn't age. I had my Beaufort for 30 years before I had it reproofed and there was no unpleasant smell.


That is precisely what Barbour says is the most likely problem. I expect they know what they are talking about.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Dmontez said:


> I am incredibly happy to report that I am currently sitting approximately 10 feet away from the jacket, and I can no longer smell it. It is still going to be sent in to be reproofed. The ebay seller is going to get a neutral if not negative feedback for not disclosing the smell, and to think all it took was a white vinegar, and water mixture soaking, drying. Then a night in my freezer, and then a day and half outside. I will update this once I receive it back from Barbour.


Seems like a lot of trouble to go through. Barbours may be prized for many reasons, and I did intend to get one but I now feel there are other alternatives just as stylish but without the hassles.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Me too, Fred, me too. Style is simply not worth the hassle of waxed cotton.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Barbours are not a hassle. What is a hassle is dealing with the second-hand market for them. Just buy new, or buy from a very trusted source. That $100 great deal is probably not a great deal.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Pentheos said:


> Barbours are not a hassle. What is a hassle is dealing with the second-hand market for them. Just buy new, or buy from a very trusted source. That $100 great deal is probably not a great deal.


That is absolutely correct. I would not have bought this had I actually had to pay for this. I had an eBay coupon for $100.00 so I really got the jacket for free I am only into this for the cost of proofing.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Dmontez said:


> That is absolutely correct. I would not have bought this had I actually had to pay for this. I had an eBay coupon for $100.00 so I really got the jacket for free I am only into this for the cost of proofing.


Then it'll be a super deal for you if you come out with a scent-free jacket.

To contrast, I just bought a used Border for near $300 (they're $450 new from Orvis). It was advertised as having been worn two times, and that seems truthful. No odors, just as though it came off the rack. I paid more expecting a better quality second-hand experience. I was not disappointed.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

I have bought two Barbour jackets in my lifetime. I have had exactly no issues with smell or anything else. They are extremely durable and definitely a "buy it for life" item. Here is to hoping the OP has the issue resolved and can enjoy a truly incredible piece of kit.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

My Border came from an internet auction as well and it was in better-than-advertised condition. I can't afford a new one because I only wanted the longer model Border and they were not around much, certainly not on sale with all the Beuforts and such at the Orvis outlet. I don't wear it much, honestly I reach for the Gore-tex more often, but when I do wear it, it is a very appealing experience. I'm very glad I bought one.


----------



## Natsoi (Mar 20, 2013)

I thought I would just chime in with my own experience here.

I’ve just picked up a 2nd hand Border for about $45 USD. It’s actually in pretty good condition with the zip-out liner. The jacket smells like the hay barn on our property from my youth, it’s an unmistakeable smell. It’s not unpleasant as such, just unusual. 

Is this the ‘smell’ that people refer to? I don’t hate it but it’s enough to make me want to try the vinegar trick. 

I actually have another ‘Barbour’ although I’ve never been convinced of it’s origins. I picked it up from the window of a high-end clothing reseller in the central city here. It even came with a little Barbour booklet in the pocket. It has zero smell, very confusing.


----------



## TDWat (Aug 31, 2012)

Natsoi said:


> Is this the 'smell' that people refer to? I don't hate it but it's enough to make me want to try the vinegar trick.


No, the wax used for proofing the fabric has a very distinct smell to it. I believe that's what people are referring to.

As with most fabrics, the jackets will pick up smells from whatever they're around, which sounds more like what you have going on.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, my reference was to the nose of the wax!


----------

